# Anybody know where I can find some good topographical maps?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I will be mule deer hunting in the Northern region of Utah.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

I use the DWR hunt boundary maps,,,,,,,TON OF INFO!

Topo, USGA, road maps , satellite shots all in one, Plus hunting information.
hunts in the unit, permit #s, and hunt dates...

You can also print the maps if you have a good printer..

here's the link.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/list_boundaries.php


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

All this technology has serious limitations. Handheld GPS units; Google earth; on line topo etc...do not give the "big picture" AND detail. Yes you can use Google earth for the big picture but then you loose detail and feature labels when you try to print something you can bring into the field.

In summary, the limitation is related to getting a large enough view and detail, at a usable scale that you can carry with you.

Therefore, unless you have the printer from hell (called a plotter) that can handle 1:24,000 detail on a sheet of paper that is 22 x 27 inches; or unless you enjoy taping little sections together, you are limited.

I recently hunted Bear in southern Utah with an Alaskan Guide that had all topos loaded into his expensive Garmin (oregon model?); and he kept looking at my maps to see detailed labels in a regional view.

The best place to get maps right now in Salt Lake and Utah Valley is at Utah Idaho Map Supply. If they don t have em, they'll print em on their monster color plotter.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

The DWR store on North Temple and Redwood has all the Utah 7.5 minute maps in stock plus a lot of others.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Utah Idaho Map Supply

I have used them each of the last two years for LE hunts in areas where I don't usually hunt. They were great. I ordered the maps I wanted from their website and the maps arrived less than a week later in each case. The maps I ordered are like 4 feet tall and very detailed. Great investment and worth every penny.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*



> Utah Idaho Map Supply
> 
> I have used them each of the last two years for LE hunts in areas where I don't usually hunt. They were great. I ordered the maps I wanted from their website and the maps arrived less than a week later in each case. The maps I ordered are like 4 feet tall and very detailed. Great investment and worth every penny.


+1


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

I like to use mapcard.com. It costs $20/year. They might even have some free trials. The great thing about the website is you can also find township, range and section if you ever need to do ownership searches at the county. I think USGS might have some free maps on their website.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

I have always liked the BLM maps. Good price and they also show land ownership.

http://plicmapcenter.org/UT/


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

I use IGAGE, that is the only map I use. Igage can out line boundareis/private property on waterproof and tear proof papper.www.igage.com, Give Mark a call He is a great guy who loves the outdoors as much as we do.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

I don't mean to steal the thread but my biggest problem with maps is finding out land ownership... My maps on TOPO! Explorer don't show it from what I can see. What is a good source for land ownership maps?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*



ARCHER11 said:


> I don't mean to steal the thread but my biggest problem with maps is finding out land ownership... My maps on TOPO! Explorer don't show it from what I can see. What is a good source for land ownership maps?


The BLM maps I mentioned in my previous post show if it is State, BLM, Forest Service, or Private. It does not actually list the individual private land owners names, just wether it is private.

There is also a layer that you can add in google earth that will show the same information. NILS Geocommunicator, really slick.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

That sounds like just what i'm looking for! I found the interactive map but I cant seem to find the google earth kml... How do I go about downloading it?


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*



BirdDogger said:


> Utah Idaho Map Supply
> 
> I have used them each of the last two years for LE hunts in areas where I don't usually hunt. They were great. I ordered the maps I wanted from their website and the maps arrived less than a week later in each case. The maps I ordered are like 4 feet tall and very detailed. Great investment and worth every penny.


these work great. You can try the forest service building by the union station in ogden, they always have ton of maps that are very up to date.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*



ARCHER11 said:


> That sounds like just what i'm looking for! I found the interactive map but I cant seem to find the google earth kml... How do I go about downloading it?


I sent you a pm.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Check out MyTopo.com, I use these all the time as you can outline the area you are going to be in and they will create a seamless map from gov't 7.5 minute maps. Super accurate and provide the big picture you are looking for.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Ditto on MyTopo.com. It was nice having one map that covered the area of interest instead of four that each covered part of the area.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Don't waste your time with paper maps...make sure and get the plastic ones. They hold up ALOT longer - especially if they get wet. I've gotten mine at UT/ID Map Supply as others have stated.

Also, make sure the map maker puts shading on the maps. That makes them alittle bit more 3D whereas the standard topos are only 2D.


----------



## TomD (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Map world on redwood road and about 8800 S in west jordan. They will pring you any topo any size and print them on waterproof paper. I think I paid about 12 each.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

I get paper 7.5 minute topo maps, or print seamless 7.5 minute maps and then have them laminated at the local post office. Runs about $6 each. When I used to go ultra-light, I used the maps as a ground cloth to sleep on or put a tent on.

I like to print my own custom maps on legal size paper using TOPO! I use the pencil tool to highlight the intended hiking route. After the hike, or hunt, I make as-hunted or as-hiked adjustments to the route and maybe add some symbols. Sometimes I will print a transparency of something cool from the hike, like scenery or a big game animal on legal paper and then re-insert the print in the printer and print the map on top of the print. I fuss with different variations until I get it where I like it. Those get laminated too. It's kinda cool


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Im a big fan of Off the Beaten Path Maps. The coolest part is you/they can customize maps just how you want them including hunt boundaries, waterproof paper, etc. You can show a lot of detail or little detail whatever you would like.

I believe most of the ones I have bought have cost me in the range of about twenty bucks.

http://otbpmaps.com/


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Oh and they make it sound like you have to be a member, but you don't and its really not worth it unless you are buying tons of maps.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Go here and you can download all the ariel foto topos you want. Fill up your laptop and take it with you.
http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/b2c/start/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*



RoosterKiller said:


> Go here and you can download all the ariel foto topos you want. Fill up your laptop and take it with you.
> http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/b2c/start/


Can't get it to work.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*



wyogoob said:


> RoosterKiller said:
> 
> 
> > Go here and you can download all the ariel foto topos you want. Fill up your laptop and take it with you.
> ...


Here try this link.
http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/b2c/star ... pitrex_prd)/.do


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*



RoosterKiller said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > RoosterKiller said:
> ...


Okay I see now. When i copy it to this forum something gets erased. See if I can type it in.
(http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/b2c/star ... pitrex_prd)/.do)


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Okay here it is one more time!

http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/b2c/star ... pitrex_prd)/.do
Okay what it is doing is erasing t/(xcm=r3standard

Add that between Star and pitrex and that is what is missing.
Wow somebody on this forum don't want you to know this.lol


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

I get "The requested resource does not exist"

then I hit "main page" and get "403 Access Denied"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/b2c/star ... pitrex_prd)/.do;jsessionid=(J2EE8933300)ID1445453953DB10363308254650181889End;saplb_*=(J2EE8933300)8933353

well, that didn't work

I'm moving this post to "Great Outdoors", where all our UWN members, not just big game hunters, can benefit.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Okay you can also get there with this link. Just highlight it,copy it and paste it in your browser and it will take you there. 
http://store.usgs.gov/


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*

Okay,now the link will take you there.I swear the elk huntin will be easier.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody know where I can find some good topographical ma*



RoosterKiller said:


> Okay you can also get there with this link. Just highlight it,copy it and paste it in your browser and it will take you there.
> http://store.usgs.gov/


That worked. Thank you

I tried those other links again and still got the old "404 not found"


----------

